# reise nach nordend



## harry330 (19. November 2008)

hey leute. hab mir erweiterung gekauft und kenn mich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr aus^^. kann mir wer bitte sagen wie ich nach nordend komme. danke im voraus

lg harry


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

Horde mit dem Zeppelin und Allianz mit dem Schiff!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Die Zeppeline( für Horde)  findest Du in OG  (aus OG raus dann rechts) und in Unterstadt, Turm neben dem alten Turm.


Allis fahren mir einem Schiff, aber ich weis nicht genau von wo^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2008)

harry330 schrieb:


> hey leute. hab mir erweiterung gekauft und kenn mich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr aus^^. kann mir wer bitte sagen wie ich nach nordend komme. danke im voraus
> 
> lg harry



Horde:

1) Neuer Zeppelinturm vor Org bringt die in die boranische Tundra
2) Neuer Zeppelinturm vor UC bringt dich in den heulenden Fjord

Allianz:

1) Schiff vom (neuen) Hafen Sturmwind aus bringt dich in die boreanische Tundra
2) Schiff vom Hafen Menethil bringt dich in den heulenden Fjord

Sowohl die boreanische Tundra als auch der heulende Fjord sind gleichwertige 70er Startgebiete


----------



## riggedi (19. November 2008)

Empfehlen würde ich als Startgebiet allerdings den Fjord, da dort weniger los ist als in der Tundra. Die meisten schippern wohl gleich von SW nach Norden, da ihnen der Weg nach Menethil zu umständlich erscheint.

Riggedi


----------



## zettikonfetti (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Habe mal alles so gemacht wie beschrieben. Hat alles super geklappt.ich konnte im w-lan einwandfrei auf meinen Rechner zugreifen. Wow jedoch konnte mein iPhone nicht darstellen. Auch mit der einfachsten grafikeinstellung nicht. Jedoch wollte ich versuchen mich über meine handykarte mittels 3g zu verbünden. Leider klappt das nicht. Weiß jemand zufällig wieso nicht? Genauer gesagt klappt dabei noch nicht mal die verbindung zu meinem Rechner.
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand mal ein paar Denkanstöße geben könnte.


----------



## J3st3r (3. Mai 2009)

ich glaube du bist im falschen thread zettikonfetti
o.O


----------

